# Eddy Merckx MX Leader frame v.s MASI 3V ?



## LLP (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Eddy Merckx MXL. That frame is truly great !! I think MXL is a legend. But I found the MASI 3V is quite famous, too. Anyone ridden both two ?? Please compare and contrast .


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

I've had both a Masi 3v (late 80s) and currently have two MX Leaders. I can honestly say that the Masi was one of the worst bikes that I have ever owned (this is coming from a hard core, Italian bike fan) and the MX Leaders have been one of if not the best.

The Masi was great to look at, but I found that it pounded me to death without giving anything significant in return. The steering was responsive and quick, but the ride was bone-jarring. The MXL on the other hand is quick, responsive, and smooooooth. It is so much more than I expect every time that I ride it. I love it! 

Texbike


----------

